# Spouse - functional English Knowledge



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

Hello Freinds,

My husband is primary applicant in our case. & we have been asked to submit proof of functional English for secondary (spouse) applicant. We have submited the request letter along with degree & Master degeree certificates , transcripts etc to proove the english language ability. Is that sufficient or we should take the other options ? Other options are IELTS or Aus $ 2000+ english class upon arrival in ausi.

Pls help if anyeone faced this situation before.

Thanks.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

If your degrees and certificates are all from USA then the degrees are sufficient. They would ask you to sit an IELTS test if your degree was only from a non-English speaking country. If you CO requires more information beyond your degrees he/she will ask for them.





eva-usa said:


> Hello Freinds,
> 
> My husband is primary applicant in our case. & we have been asked to submit proof of functional English for secondary (spouse) applicant. We have submited the request letter along with degree & Master degeree certificates , transcripts etc to proove the english language ability. Is that sufficient or we should take the other options ? Other options are IELTS or Aus $ 2000+ english class upon arrival in ausi.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi eva, u hv to provide ielts results or proof that u hv studied in english medium.
For Indians IELTS is mandatory but few people manage with just proofs like letter frm the school/college that you finished ur studies in english medium. It depends on the case officer, they can still ask for IELTS if not satisfied by the proofs provided but the norms are IELTS for both primary and secondary applicant.

we thot of providing proofs for me since i am the secondary applicant but our agent suggested against it. he asked us to go for the IELTS in any case..


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

Actually in the request letter it was mentioned abt functional english of spouse. We sent a request letter to case officer along with degree & master degree marksheets. We requested to waive off the english language requirement. We got the confirmation that all the papers were delivered to CO. However didnt get any confirmation on whether our request was accepted by CO or not. 

My only worry is CO should not reject our application just becuase of english requuirement of secondary applicant.

Thanks,


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

i dont think it matters if you have masters degree or not! if you have passport from english as main language country you dont need to take ielts!
but if you are from another country you have to take ielts test!
i think it is abit cheeky to ask them to waive of the english language requirement,maybe the case officer will think also!




eva-usa said:


> Actually in the request letter it was mentioned abt functional english of spouse. We sent a request letter to case officer along with degree & master degree marksheets. We requested to waive off the english language requirement. We got the confirmation that all the papers were delivered to CO. However didnt get any confirmation on whether our request was accepted by CO or not.
> 
> My only worry is CO should not reject our application just becuase of english requuirement of secondary applicant.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

Hey Jilkfree, that doesnt answer my question . My question was , will is affect my application in anyways !!


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

hi there! ok sorry! yes this may affect your application it may be refused because you didnt submit ielts and tried to waive the english requirements,

if you have a degree?and masters degree? i am sure ielts test would be very easy for you? your best option would be to do the ielts test and then submit application,then you wouldnt have the problem worrying about things,






eva-usa said:


> Hey Jilkfree, that doesnt answer my question . My question was , will is affect my application in anyways !!


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

Following is the information on request letter from DIAC.

<SEconadry applicant XYZ> is required to provide evidence of functional English. Please refer to the enclosed information sheet. They may choose to pay the appropriate English Education Charge (EEC) rather than sit the test. If you wish to take up this option, please advise the GSM Adelaide office.

Which means I can still choose option to pay the EEC charges without sitting in the test.


----------



## prakash (Feb 11, 2009)

Eva, you look to be searching for all options not to take the IELTS test for secondary applicant. Look at Form 966i. The rule is clear. For GSM applicants, all persons over 18 (including secondary applicants) have to take IELTS or OET!


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

I am not trying to avoid it. Actually now I dont have any other option. I cant sit IELTS as they will not accept the result becuase IELTS is not taken prior to application date.

Anyways, I have been asked to provide FUNCTIONAL KNOWLEDGE of ENGLISH for secondary applicant. Which has options to provide following documents 

1. atleast 2 yrs degree course conducted in English
2. IELTS with atleast 4.5 in all bands
3. Pay fees for english classes at the time of visa.

so I dont think I need to panic. I've provided my degree course certificates etc & probably I will write to CO that I am also willing to pay the english class fees. 

So Problem is SOlved .....wooo ...hooo


----------



## prakash (Feb 11, 2009)

Good luck with that approach...I am still sceptical.


eva-usa said:


> I am not trying to avoid it. Actually now I dont have any other option. I cant sit IELTS as they will not accept the result becuase IELTS is not taken prior to application date.
> 
> Anyways, I have been asked to provide FUNCTIONAL KNOWLEDGE of ENGLISH for secondary applicant. Which has options to provide following documents
> 
> ...


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

Do u know anyone ( or any discusion thread) where is states someones application got rejected due to this?


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

eva-usa said:


> I am not trying to avoid it. Actually now I dont have any other option. I cant sit IELTS as they will not accept the result becuase IELTS is not taken prior to application date.
> 
> Anyways, I have been asked to provide FUNCTIONAL KNOWLEDGE of ENGLISH for secondary applicant. Which has options to provide following documents
> 
> ...


Hello Eva,

I am primary applicant and my wife is secondary one.
I am suspicious about your wording about saying that secondary also has to go for IELTS test before lodgement of application.

I have booked her IELTS test and she will do it easily. Also I have submitted a letter from her university showing that she has completed her bachelors in English medium.(This letter is submitted with application)
At the time of lodgement, I read the DIAC website and confirmed form DIAC by telephone that only this proof (letter from university) would be enough but now in May,09 I looked at this forum that I must have to submit her IELTS test. So, I have booked one for her. 
My question is that will this IELTS score will be accepted? as she is going to take it after lodgement of application...

Please guide me as I am very tensed...

Also, if you could give the link where you have read that secondary applicant must have to go for IELTS before lodgement of Application..


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

Immi2aus

Dont get panic. I was in same situation. I attached all the university letters , degree certificate etc for secondary applicant. I also informed DIAC that if this proofs doesnt work then I will pay english education charges. I got the reply back from DIAC that my request has been accepted. 

As far AS Primary applicant documents are perfect , I dont think secondary applicant should be any problem.


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

eva-usa said:


> Immi2aus
> 
> Dont get panic. I was in same situation. I attached all the university letters , degree certificate etc for secondary applicant. I also informed DIAC that if this proofs doesnt work then I will pay english education charges. I got the reply back from DIAC that my request has been accepted.
> 
> As far AS Primary applicant documents are perfect , I dont think secondary applicant should be any problem.


But I could not pay English education charges. Also, I am from a country which is not an English speaking country.


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Eva - usa, Did you get a closure on your case? I am contemplating the same thing for my husband who is a secondary applicant. While he will sit for the exam if required, I am trying to see if his secondary education in English will be counted as evidence since he has completed Masters and PhD in English. can you clarify if your case worked out without IELTS?


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Is it posible to postpone the visa time in order to provide the fee of 
4000 dollar? As visa 190 issued less than 6 months and i need time to provide this amount.


----------

